# Bagged Accord on CCW's !



## -TEXAS2LO- (Aug 16, 2008)

A little different then the usual but this car deserves props !

Featured on AirSociety, full article here : 
http://www.airsociety.net/2011/01/philippes-hawaiian-tropic-accord/



> In addition to the Air suspension is a set of CCW Classics. Between us, we can’t really be tired of seeing them on dumped rides and especially when it’s the first time on a 7th gen. Accord … And don’t be fooled, these bad boys are 10” all around!














































BONUS :


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

want to hate.. but can't:beer:


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

Hawaii has really stepped up their game recently:thumbup:


----------



## kgspeed700 (Sep 24, 2009)

Ben from RI said:


> want to hate.. but can't:beer:


I agree with this^ guy haha


----------



## PASSAT888 (Jan 28, 2010)

lol at license plate


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)




----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

:thumbup:


----------



## BZin20AE (Mar 27, 2009)

I dig it! :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Nice fitment :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2008)

Well done!! :thumbup:


----------



## zacharys666 (Jan 28, 2008)

Dayummmm :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## tonyb2580 (Jun 22, 2006)

Wicked:beer:


----------



## UghRice (Sep 8, 2010)




----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

:thumbup:


----------



## 16v_HOR (Jul 21, 2005)

Front wheels don't fit.....Looks great otherwise :thumbup:


----------



## 95jetta17 (Jan 21, 2008)

beautiful :thumbup:


----------



## mike000 (Jun 21, 2008)

i really like this. a lot. and i'm a honda-hater lol. gotta lose the rack IMO though. other than that, spot on!


----------



## hellaSmoked (Nov 24, 2004)

Alright, that looks damn good.


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

wow. Looks really good...:thumbup:


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

bring the fronts in some more and get rid of that horrible rear camber and its perfect :beer:


----------



## midwest dubin (Feb 18, 2008)

So sick:beer:


----------



## Jetta11J (Feb 20, 2005)

Whole bunch of win here :thumbup:


----------



## Bork (Mar 25, 2008)

dam :thumbup:


----------

